# Looking for a school in Utah.



## Suntail (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm trying to find a Wing Chun school in Utah, hopefully near Salt Lake City. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2004)

Try this link:  http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/ut.html

 It is a list of some Wing Chun schools in Utah.  It doesn't list all of them so the list is incomplete.  Let me know if you need to find one closer to you.

  - Ceicei


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 29, 2004)

i visited a wing chun school in slc because the teacher was a member of our organization (ip ching wing chun). The teacher whos name is Jon is a student of master Ron Heimberger (one of the 4 masters under ip ching) and he was a good instructor with a nice school i would highly recommend checking him out. Here is his website http://www.wckfc.com/schools/utah.htm#SaltLake
Master Heimberger teaches in southern Utah and although I have never met him I have read some of his material and I have heard nothing but good things about him. Here is a little about him http://www.wckfc.com/masters/ronh.htm


----------

